# Algun circuito para efecto "reverb" (Reverberancia)



## juanma2468 (May 27, 2009)

Hola a todos me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un circuito de efecto "reverb", me gustaria que fuese electronico en lo posible y no el conocido reverv de cuerdas o resortes...Desde ya estaria muy agradecido si alguien me pudiera brindar ese esquema o al menos dar idea de como armarlo.


             desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Hola Juanma.

Buscá el PT2399. Es un integrado que te permite hacer delays y reverbs, pero es difícil de conseguir acá. 
Quizá lo tengan en Dicomse, pero te lo van a querer cobrar una fortuna.

Saludos


----------



## algp (May 27, 2009)

Aqui hay otro diagrama. Lo unico malo que usa CIs ya descontinuados ( MN3101 y parientes ), por lo tanto suele ser dificil encontrarlos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/reverberador-estado-solido-11663/

Suerte.


----------



## adac (Jul 19, 2010)

hola mi nombre es angel y quisiera saber si se puede sustituir un PT2399 como jeje saludos


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Oct 25, 2010)

Amigos,  como veran soy nuevo en ese for,  estoy interesdo en armar un proyecto de rever digital, en la que uno de sus componentes es un Diodo BAT46,

Hola amigos, como veran soy nuevo en este foro  pero veo que hay muy buenas sugerencias como buenos proyectos,  estoy interesado en un proyecto Reverb Digital, (D-VERB - Digital Reverb  Unit) pero una de las mayores dificultades que encontre es el Diodo BAT46 que aca en Peru no lo encuentro,  si alguien me podria recomendar un remplazo o sustituto.


----------



## algp (Oct 25, 2010)

Fredy. La unica forma de saber si puedes reemplazar el diodo BAT46 por otra cosa es analizar que hace ese diodo en el esquema. Si tienes el esquema ponlo.

Por lo que veo es un diodo de señal ( Imax 150mA ) con caracteristicas no tan especiales. Posiblemente uno de los muy comunes 1N4148 tambien pueda servir, pero repito.... hay que ver el diagrama.


----------



## jubiloso (Oct 25, 2010)

Amigo juanma aquí te pongo una rever que supongo que te puede interesar, es fiable y sencilla de montar, tengo otras pero son mas complejas y los integrados son difíciles de conseguir, este integrado (PT2399) lo puedes conseguir en eBay,  el precio varia según cantidad y del distribuidor,  (entre 0,5 y 3 dolares, aprox), en Google pon,  eBay, después audio, tv y reproductores y en la parte de arriba (en buscar) pon PT2399, y tendras  todos los distribuidores y los precios, saludos para todos.


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Oct 25, 2010)

amigos ESTOY TRATANDO DE COLOCAR EL DIAGRAMA  DEL PROYECTO REVER  PARA PODER REMMPLAZAR EL DIODO espero que me puedan ayudar,  esta al inicio del circuito por el JC Jack 9V. lo peor ess que ya compre los demas componentes,  el otro proyecto tambien esta buenisimo.  si me sale bien esta tratare de armar la ogra.  gracias







Bueno espero que esta vez se pueda visualizar este circuito






http://http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_verb_sc.pdf?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a

bueno parece que el enlace que esta arriba si esta bien.






http://http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_verb_sc.pdf?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a

http://http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_verb_sc.pdf?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a

bueno,  creo que hay que darle click este enlace,  luego en la pagina que aparece dar click en "buscar con Google"   despues aparece una enlace  D-VERB-Digital Reverb Unit  espero me ayuden  gracias


----------



## algp (Oct 25, 2010)

Fredy ese diodo esta solo para proteccion ante una conexion equivocada de la fuente de alimentacion externa de 9V. Aparentemente han elegido un diodo scoktty unicamente por que tiene una caida de tension un poco mas baja que la de un rectificador comun.

Es decir en teoria... usando BAT46 o similar el circuito va a recibir 9- 0.46 = 8.54V
                           usando 1N4001  el circuito recibira 9-0.75 = 8.25v...
Valores aproximados tomados de los datasheets correspondientes.

Como ves la diferencia no es tremenda. Efectos comerciales suelen usar un sistema un poco diferente. Ponen un diodo comun o un diodo zener ( en antiparalelo con la fuente de alimentacion. ( Catodo del diodo a positivo, anodo a negativo ).

Podrias poner un 1N4001. Mientras se use baterias de 9V nunca vas a tener mas de 1A en caso de conectar la bateria al reves. ( Una bateria de 9V da mucho menos de corriente maxima ).

Si se usa adaptador ecterno y tiene polaridad inversa la historia seria diferente. En ese caso resulta mas conveniente poner diodo en serie con la fuente, pues el diodo en antiparalelo podria calentar mucho, dañarse y hasta dañar parte de la placa de PCB. Eso dependiendo de las caracteristicas de la fuente externa, es decir... si la fuente no lleva proteccion ante cortocircuito, la corriente se mantendra en un valor elevado por un buen rato.

Supongo que ya tienes la caja de reberb? Ese diagrama usa una caja de reberb externa, creo que tambien le llaman resortes de reberberacion.

Diagrama aqui ( link corregido )


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 25, 2010)

algp dijo:


> Ese diagrama usa una caja de reberb externa, creo que tambien le llaman resortes de reberberacion.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Oct 26, 2010)

BUENO, en realidad no cuento con el tanque rever o los resortes,  pero lei en el foro que este circuito es un circuito digital de reververacion sin resortes.  no se si me podrian confirmar,  puesto que tambien en youtube hay un video de su funcionamiento y no se ve ningun tanque  de rever por resortes conectado


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 27, 2010)

FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> BUENO, en realidad no cuento con el tanque rever o los resortes, pero lei en el foro que este circuito es un circuito digital de reververacion sin resortes. no se si me podrian confirmar, puesto que tambien en youtube hay un video de su funcionamiento y no se ve ningun tanque de rever por resortes conectado


 
El diagrama del enlace http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_verb_sc.pdf?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a, necesita si o si del tanque reverb, sin el no se puede lograr el efecto,


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> BUENO, en realidad no cuento con el tanque rever o los resortes,  pero lei en el foro que este circuito es un circuito digital de reververacion sin resortes.  no se si me podrian confirmar,  puesto que tambien en youtube hay un video de su funcionamiento y no se ve ningun tanque  de rever por resortes conectado


Existen circuitos de procesamiento digital que logran el efecto, busca "Rever", "Reverberador", "Eco", "Echo", "Delay" en el *buscador del Foro*


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Oct 27, 2010)

Amigo jubiloso,  me gusta tu diagrama y veo que es un tanto cencillo de hacerlo  solo quiero hacerte una pregunta  en el circuito que se ve armado hay unos cables de color necro por los extremos  y blanco rojo y naranja por el centro,  este cableado a donde esan conectados,  supongo que a los jack de entrada y salida,  me podrias especificar  este detalle,  ademas en la lisa de componentes no mencionas los jacks  de entrada y de salida, y tampoco  donde va conectado la fuente, te agradeceria si me podrias aclarar esos detalles  h enviarme un pequeño esquemita.  ciertamente no soy electronico profesional  solo aficionado.  gracias

Alberto miranda, amigo quisiera que me confirmes la opinion que das con respecto a los dos esquemas de rever  que puso kaka,  que mencionan que hambas llevan tanque de resores,  pero mencionas que el segundo esquema  no lo lleva puesto que es un reverb basado en un modulo digital

Alberto miranda, amigo quisiera que me confirmes la opinion que das con respecto a los dos esquemas de rever  que puso kaka,  que mencionan que hambas llevan tanque de resores,  pero mencionas que el segundo esquema  no lo lleva puesto que es un reverb basado en un modulo digital basado en pedalera de guitalla. si me podrias confirmar si efectivamente lleva o no lleva muelles.  gracias.

amigo jubiloso,  en tu proyecto que me envias no veo donde esa conectado el regulador de voltaje de 5V  tampoco mencionas el valor del diodo zener.  si no fuera mucha molestia no se si me podrias enviar algunas fotos adicionales de tu proyecto.  gracias.


----------



## jubiloso (Nov 1, 2010)

Amigo FREDY  ROLAND  no he podido salir antes por motivo de viajes, pero ya estoy aquí,  te respondo a tus preguntas: 
Los cables de colores son entrada, salida y alimentación (no por ese orden)
El regulador de voltaje (5V) es para una alimentación externa, olvídate de esto, (salvo que quieras alimentarlo con pilas)
El diodo zener es de 5.1V
No obstante en el PDF,  en el dibujo grande (placa roja) tienes todos los valores de los componentes, al igual que la entrada, salida y toma de corriente, espero haberte aclarado el tema, si tienes alguna duda me lo dices,  Saludos


----------



## luis vera (Nov 2, 2010)

fredy, revisa el post # 17 de:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-pedal-reverb-delay-retardo-9130/
Yo vivo en lima y el circuito es sencillo y facil de construir.... los componentes son baratos.
Saludos, Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 2, 2010)

Amigo Luis Vera Gracias por la informacion,  mira que tambien radico en lima no se si me podrias dar la direccion o el nobre de las electronicas donde podria conseguir el PT2399,  puesto que el ES56033E no lo encontre en ningun lado,  tu que estas mas actualizado al respecto me podrias orientar sobre los lugares que podria conseguir estos integrados. saludos


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 2, 2010)

Amigo Luis Vera esta bien tu proyecto, solo si me podrias orientar y decir donde compraste la placa de vaquelita mejor dicho el circuito tiene algun codigo, porfa dame la direccion de la electronica donde pueda conseguir  especialmente el circuito,   otra cosita amigo luis,  tienes un post que subiste donde hay un proyecto  de rever/delay con los PT23999, donde consta de cinco modulos y una placa base no se si me recomiensas ese proyecto,  tambien no se si podrias poner mas fotos y detallar todos los componentes en general,  y detallar un poquito mas claro el circuito con los conectores los jack, de entrada de salida y los potenciometros de control


----------



## luis vera (Nov 2, 2010)

Fredy, te apoyo en tu proyecto, en lima el Ic lo venden en paruro cuadra 12, no tengo el número de la tienda lo busco y confirmo.
Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 10, 2010)

Amigos onde estan  estoy fabricando el proyecto rever delay ya compre los componentes incluyendo el IC PT2399,  pero como solo hay la lista de componentes las resistencias los compre de 1/2 watts,  ay alguna diferencia en el rendimiento con las resistencias de 1/4 de watts,  por vafor respuesta. (el proyecto es el que fabrico nuestro amigo Luis Vera...... Luis tu opinion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

Podés usar resistencias de 1/2 watt en lugar de las de 1/4 , nada mas son mas grandes.

Saludos !


----------



## luis vera (Nov 13, 2010)

Freddy, que bien que hayas conseguido los componentes, efectivamente puedes utilizar las resistencias de 1/4 no afecta al circuito, yo lo construi con resistencias de 1/4, otro dato, normalmente estos efectos no tienen ganancia, pero este diseño mediante el pot de "level" eleva la señal de entrada, en el post #6 se plantea una modificación para quitar el efecto lo que permitiría que lo uses también como "booster".
Un saludo, Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracias amigo Luis vera,  bueno ya termine de armar todo el circuito de la Placa, pero no funciona, amigo, en tu proyecto vee a los extremos IN +GND  que lo conecte con un cable blindado como en la foto al Jack stero,   al otro extremo tambien el mismo cableado  OUT + GND al Jack de salida,  y los trers cables que estan al centro blanco, rojo y naranja,   al jack de 9v. ro rojo positivo naranja negativo y el blanco a tierra,  bueno pero nada,  amigo no se si me podrias mandar un esqauemita sobre el cableado porfa,  estoy utilizando un adaptador de 9v  y 12v.   tambien estoy utilizando el CI 4558D tal como la foto.  necesito un esquemita sobre el cableado  gracias de antemano  saludos.


----------



## luis vera (Nov 14, 2010)

Freddy, mirando la foto sigue esta secuencia:
Punto 1 - IN GND = cable de entrada del efecto ahí conectas tu guitarra por ejemplo (jack mono).
Punto 2 - GND OUT = cable de salida del efecto ahí conectas al amplificador de guitarra por ejemplo (jack mono). 
Punto 3 - GND (cable blanco) +12(cable rojo) -12(cable naranja) salida de la fuente de +/- 9 a 12 volts.
No te olvides el sentido del punto 4 - diodo zener ni el sentido del IC's, revisa si colocaste correctamente los "puentes" (7) y la punto 5 - resistencia de 150 omhs.
Debe funcionar correctamente.
Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 14, 2010)

BUENO,  lo del cableado esta claro.  de todos modos voy a revisar mas detalladamente el circuito,  talvez haya alguna mala conexion,  con los componentes que me indicas,  tratare de sacar fotos para subirlas al foro.  aprovechando  como hago para subir fotos de un archivo.


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 15, 2010)

Amigo Luis ya hice las conexiones, respectivas y la prueba de fuego........  no se escucha ningun sonido de la guitarra solo un zumbido continuo como de un claxo  ademas se escucha un poco de reververacion cuando se juega con los controles (potenciometros)  el zumbido es cuando se le conecta al adaptador de 9 voltios.   no se talvez alguno de los condensadores electroliticos no sean los correctos yo utilize los que indicas en tu proyecto  10uf,  100uf,  47uf,  10uf  y dos de 1uf,  (25v) salvo uno que es de 50v. aunque no creo que eso afecte. el diodo zener  el negativo esta conectado a tierra y el positivo  a la pata Nº 1 de PT2399 y condensador de 100uf y resitencia de 150 omios. y lo demas de acuerdo al cir cuito.  pero se tiene que haber algun error.

Talvez el diodo tenga algun numero especial solo pedi un diodo zener de 5.1.v


----------



## luis vera (Nov 16, 2010)

Freddy, que pena que no funcione... en mi caso funcionó a la primera, revisa los puentes si están correctos, una pregunta, compraste la PCB del efecto o la desarrollaste según los esquemas propuestos. para cualquier consulta enviame un mensaje privado.
Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola amigo Luis,  en realidad no compre la PCB  porque no se en que lugar lo podria conseguir, yo lo arme de acuerdo al circuito especificado, en los dibujos etc. de seguro que algo esta mal,  espero no se me hayan cruzado los integrados,  auque se podria remplazar,


----------



## luis vera (Nov 17, 2010)

Freddy, si compraste en paruro cuadra 12 el IC del delay, ellos venden el PCB similar a la de la foto que subi.
... indicame como te ubico y te ayudo con el proyecto.
Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 20, 2010)

Amigo Luis,  creo que nos estamos acercando al final,  me construi la PCB,  era lo mas cencillo la imprimi y la revele con acifo ferrico, me salio identica  excelente,  y bueno....  pase totos los componentes y todo fue mas cencillo,  ahora se escucha los efectos del rever y eco,  pero bien bajo  y con saturacion,  entonces estuve revisando nuevamente el circuito y todo esta bien,  pero.... la resistencia de 150 omios se recalienta como una plancha y en segundos,  no se si el condensador de 100uf  a la que esta conectada o el diodo zener tambien a la que esta conectada (+)  y el negativo a tierra,  no sean los correctos,   podria ser que el diodo no tenga el valor indicado,   como te dije yo pedi solo un diodo de 5.1 voltios y  si tuviera algun numero seria mas facil..... no se... necesito tu opinion....Pero  la PCB y todo eso esta identica.

no puedo escribirte en privado... debo tener mas de 15 menajes emitidos.....ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## luis vera (Nov 21, 2010)

Fredy, revisa el dido y  confirma que sea diodo "zener" ten cuidado con la polaridad, la resistencia no tiene por que calentar, si tiene poco volumen revisa si alguna soldadura está enviado la señal a tierra.
Luis Vera.


----------



## Electrofly (Nov 28, 2010)

Una pregunta, funcionará el circuito para escuchar unos segundos mas tarde la señal de radio fm de mi mp3? O el delay que se produce no es limpio? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## luis vera (Nov 28, 2010)

Electrofly, la señal es limpia con retardo sin distorsión.
Luis Vera


----------



## algp (Nov 29, 2010)

Electrofly no he probado este circuito en particular, pero la mayor parte de circuitos de reberb existentes no solamente retrasan la señal ( un retraso por si solo musicalmente no tendria mucho sentido ), tambien suelen incluir una cierta realimentacion ( parte de la señal retrasada se reintroduce en la entrada, y muchas veces parte de la señal sin retardo tambien se mezcla con la señal retrasada a la salida.

Segun sea el diseño del circuito en algunos casos es posible separar las señales y lograr solo la señal retrasada, sin embargo en muchos casos esta señal retrasada ha pasado previamente por un filtro paso-bajos de modo que su espectro de frecuencias podria no estar del todo "completo".

Si deseas un retardo de varios segundos ( que es bastante ), y que ese retardo no altere el espectro de frecuencias de la señal original necesitarias hacer un retardo digital con una cantidad considerable de memoria.


----------



## tupolev (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola Adac, el PT2399, HT8970 y HT8972 usan el mismo Block Diagram y la misma configuración de pines, el PT2399 tiene 44 kb de memoria interna, el HT8970 20 kb de memoria interna y el HT8972 40 kb de memoria interna.
El PT2399 lo fabrica Princenton y los HT8970 y HT8972 Holtek, yo diria que es lo mismo, pero con memorias internas diferentes (eso es lo que mencionan en sus hojas tecnicas) y son compatibles pin a pin.
La diferencia es su compra, se consigue más rapido el PT2399, que los otros y mucho más barato, por ejemplo, en ebay el PT2399 se consigue a 1 us$ la unidad con el porte incluido.
Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## adac (Dic 8, 2010)

muchas grasias  
saludos


----------



## fede098 (Dic 8, 2010)

aca ay uno 



 a la entrada del microfono colocale la entrada de señal


----------



## lopopo (Mar 29, 2012)

hola saludos 
disculpen soy nuevo en el foro, aqui en mexico no encuentro el pt2399, alguien me lo podria mandar o recomendar donde comprarlo.    
De antemano gracias


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 29, 2012)

Saludos paisano  

Mira por aqui 

http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2012)

lopopo dijo:


> hola saludos
> disculpen soy nuevo en el foro, aqui en mexico no encuentro el pt2399, alguien me lo podria mandar o recomendar donde comprarlo.
> De antemano gracias



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------

